# good mobile under rs 6000



## ramsingh (Jan 16, 2008)

need a good mobile under mobile.. requiremnts:
Good
1. Music pllayer..
2. Fm
3 battery(Nokia)

.. what r d options for me..


----------



## Pathik (Jan 16, 2008)

Nokia 3500c  *yawns*


----------



## krazzy (Jan 17, 2008)

Go for Nokia 3500 Classic. Its the best under 6k.


----------



## choicefreedom2000 (Jan 22, 2008)

add +1k and you get 4th too
4. good 2 mega pix camera 
go with 6233 if you can extend your budget 1000
its really great phone 
music quality with the speakers are awesome 
check completely this mobile phone here


----------

